# Odd HVAC Behaviour



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone else experience this? 
Temp on Drivers and Passenger side are set the same, and Temp Sync is engaged.

Have heating happening on one side, and cooling happening on the other. If I increase the temp, the side with cooling eventually changes to heating, and if I decrease the temp, the side with heating eventually changes to cooling, but there is range in the middle where this condition occurs.

I have had this happen both when I am the only one in the car, and when I've had a passenger in the front. I have only noticed this since upgrade to 36.2


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

This doesn't sound surprising to me at all...in fact I would expect that behavior.

Clearly there is a thermostat on both sides of the cabin, and the one on the driver's side is reading let's say 22 (maybe because there is a heat source at 37 degrees sitting on that side of the cabin, although it does look like in your picture that there is a similar heat source in the passenger seat), and the one on the passenger side is reading 21, with the result being exactly what I see in your screenshot.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

I've had this happen as well, just pegged it down to what @NOGA$4ME has said, thermostat/thermocouple reading slightly different temps hence it heating or cooling.


----------

